# New Boss system by Chemical Guys



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Picked up my new weapon today.

With the increased problem of dirty water run-off polouting the enviroment and the inevitable move to more eco-friendly washing and detailing, I decided to take a big plunge. 
I already own a steam vac which cuts done on the amount of chemicals needed for interior cleaning, doorshuts, etc. But I wasn't keen on steam for bodywork. So after seeing the Chemical Guys Boss system in action and trying a demo model, I decided it was the one for me.
Dave at Chemical Guys UK ordered me one and it arrived this morning. I was straight over to the unit to pick it up along with some CG Ecosmart concentrate.
This is how it arrived, you can see Dave in the background.








This it unboxed and set up ready to go.
















It takes about 3 US gallons of water and a small mix of Ecosmart concentrate. The machine itself runs off a battery pack inside. Taking about 18hours to charge fully from 110v. The tank feeds a low pressure trigger to which you lightly spray onto a panel.
A dirtyish panel on the Caddy








Then a gentle misting








A wipe over with a good quality MF cloth, drawing it away from the panel as I wipe. A 2nd MF to dry the panel completely.








Leaves a great finish with no paint damage or damage to the LSP with little to no run off from the misted panels.
This is a front wing before.








50/50








After.








Bonnet before.








After….Please ignore all the stone chips….It's done 111,000miles!








Wheel before.








After.








I carried on and di the whole van, panel by panel.

















Very impressed so far. Going to try it on my mums little Fiesta tomorrow and will keep this thread updated.
Many thanks, once again to Dave and Jordan @ Chemical Guys UK.

Steve


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks very impressive when Dave demo'd it for me, expensive, but looks like it might be the way to go......you will need to get some videos of it in action


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to see how it gets on with a slightly more dirty car. Just out of interest how much are they?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seen this when dave demo'd it for rob, 

looked pretty good..


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Jordan_XSi said:


> I'd like to see how it gets on with a slightly more dirty car. Just out of interest how much are they?


The van was only washed on Saturday so not too dirty...I will be trying it a dirtier car tomorrow with photos to follow.

Its not cheap, as shipping costs for the machinee from the USA are expensive. Your looking at £400 for the machine and a further £100 for a gallon of concentrate. But you will get a heck of a lot of washes out of that, we are talking well into the hundreds. CG also do a smaller 16oz concentrate bottle.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> It looks very impressive when Dave demo'd it for me, expensive, but looks like it might be the way to go......you will need to get some videos of it in action


I will hopefully get some vids of it next week, Robert. Im just a bit too busy over the next 4 or 5 days....:lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Forgive my skeptacism....but is that £400 for what is effectivly a battery powered one of these?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

An update...Showing before and afters.


















































This shows how very little run off.









































This is how it looked after. Just a wash with no form of quick detailer.. Plastics dressed.









































As you can see there is so little run off and leaves a lovely finish.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that is on my wishlist. Just the job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

What exactly does this do? there isnt much info on the web about it.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> What exactly does this do? there isnt much info on the web about it.


it's essentialy a low pressure sprayer device, which is designed for the use of a waterless wash system, such as our ecosmart.

the main advantage of it is that it cuts the amount of time it takes to wash a car, and even using a 16oz of concentrate ecosmart diluted 8-1, it gives you a fair amount of product to wash with, also cutting down on water usage, and traditional soaps.

it's operated by battery, and holds circa 18 hours worth of charge when unplugged from the system.

more information is available on the chemicalguys US website, just do a search for BOSS.

If you've any more q's, just let me know :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Been using nothing but CG Ecosmart on my mini all summer and very impressed, also used in Devon recently to keep my BMW looking sharp on holiday 


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Jordan said:


> it's essentialy a low pressure sprayer device, which is designed for the use of a waterless wash system, such as our ecosmart.
> 
> the main advantage of it is that it cuts the amount of time it takes to wash a car, and even using a 16oz of concentrate ecosmart diluted 8-1, it gives you a fair amount of product to wash with, also cutting down on water usage, and traditional soaps.
> 
> ...


Also very little run off....The wash time is far less than traditional methods. Recently washed a Voyager and time was cut by at least 10 mins.
Ive been using the Boss system for about 6 weeks now. I have really found it to be a great piece of kit. The result on a finished vehicle are easily comparable to normal wash techniques.
There are 3 settings on the Boss. Off, Pump and Charge. Pump setting for when in use and you should always remember to switsh it to Off when not in use. If its left on when not in use, it will drain the battery. Its made of very heavy duty plastic with a metal trolley frame. The coiled hose and trigger are also very sturdy. What Ive also found handy is the fact theres no running about moving cars to get them close to the PW in the van. I just wheek the Boss to where ever the cars parked.

Steve


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I have my own BOSS and is lovely used with ECOSMART... great product, use it a lot!


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

looks like a great bit of kit


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Any more updates on this machine???????
If it means a smaller tank in the van its a big plus:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

patmac said:


> Any more updates on this machine???????
> If it means a smaller tank in the van its a big plus:thumb:


What updates do you want?...Im using mine on a regular basis. Great piece of kit. Ive really cut down on my water usage and chemical usage. Certainly no noticable swirls or defects on any vehicles Ive used it on a weekly basis.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats all i wanted to know. Going to order one next week then:thumb:


----------

